# Shelters selling to Research in Michigan



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Eaton County Animal Control Shelter
Gratiot County Animal Control G R adoption rate 8%, 78% of incoming animals sold to research or killed by gas.
Mecosta County Animal Control G R - 1/3 of the animals that enter shelter are sold to research
Montcalm County Animal Control G R - over 70% of the animals that enter the shelter are gassed or sold to research


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

The other one is Osceola County.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

SICKENING!!!!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm sorry to tell you this, but this is an old practice; medical and veterinary schools pay well for these dogs, esp alive for use by students in their labs

i took an advanced trauma class and there were foxhounds being used in the lab; all were older males; i asked about their origin and was told that they were old stud dogs who were no longer being bred; in other words, a breeder had sold off some of his older, no longer wanted/producing well studs

i will tell you that the lab techs and the trauma docs were right on top of things; the dogs were kept deeply sedated and were euthanized humanely after the procedures were done; they felt nothing in terms of the procedures; i'm sure they were scared as they were shipped and handled by strangers; but once they got to the lab, they were sedated and kept under the whole time

it's sad; but for some shelters, it represents a source of income 

ellen


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

You are a critical factor in whether or not we will see an end to pound seizure in Michigan. 

Your letters to your representatives, senators and presently, members of the House Regulatory Reform Committee will speak for the animals and animal lovers or the only voices they will hear will be those of the brokers. 

Your willingness to educate and involve other people within your sphere of influence are also critical. 

Put peitions out at your adoption events for visitors to sign and then mail them to the committee with a copy to local representatives and senators, put an article about this legislation in your newsletters along with the address for the House Regulartory Reform Committee. If you don't have a newsletter, use your address book or your database of adopters and supporters. 

You can pull information from a number of websites such as the Physicians for Responsible Medicene http://www.pcrm.org/resch/anexp/position.html The National Association of Animal Control Officers http://www.nacanet.org/polseizure.htm The Association of Veternairians for Animal Rights http://www.avar.org/publications_position.asp#p22 to add to your own thoughts and feelings. 

or you can simply say something like:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Please support HB 5263. I feel strongly that our public animal control shelters should not be supplying animals to Class B Brokers. 

Most of the shelters that are providing animals to Class B Brokers don't give owners a good chance to find a missing pet. They don't even bother to try and promote adoption. They lack websites or post only two or three animals. Their hours of operation are minimal. The average working person couldn't even get there to look for a missing pet or an animal to adopt. 

Pound Seizure has taken the place of the public service animal control shelters were supposed to provide.

This needs to stop. The only way to stop it is to outlaw pound seizure. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Say it however you want to, but make your voice heard.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

This was a standard practice in our area shelters for a long time.
With luck and strong opposition from the shelter workers, I no longer know of any shelters participating in any of our larger Counties.

We keep our adoption fee higher than the going rate of research labs. We used to have folks (in the olden days) adopt pets, and then turn around and sell them for that purpose. Microchipping was a huge help in prevention. Labs here are not allowed to use any chipped animals. If caught it is a huge fine. They can however chip there own in house bred animals, and use them.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

We have fought county by county and even though we have gotten the number down to 5. It is a constant fight, specially for the small low income towns in Michigan. 
This is not even a fight about using animals for research but rather using former pets and lost companions. Imagine a Cruelity case being taken from abusive owners only to betrayed a sold to research. Lost pet or perhabs a pet that owners have died.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sherri, again i have to say to you, thank you for being out there on the front line in the trenches, a voice for those who have none. you are awsome.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Montcalm Vote Coming UP

There are two commissioners meetings in January. January 12th and the 26th at 1:00 p.m. in the old courthouse, downtown Stanton. The vote on the contract with the Class B dealer will happen at one of those two meetings. Please try to attend. The more support we have, the greater our chances to end this once and for all.
Also, Sign the petition.

http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/stop-giving-our-pets-to-class-b-animal-dealers.html


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Wish I could get to the meetings for support. I did sign the petition though.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you.. We are feeling hopeful that this will happen..
Please cross post to any one living in Michigan. 
Until we can out law it in Michigan.. The only way is for us to battle county after county.. Out of the 5 counties left, our best chance seems to be in Montcalm at this time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Passed this on to my local SPCA volunteers, hope it gets forwarded to all.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks again Sherri, We need to stand up for our pets in shelters here. Signed it and passed it along to my rescues here in Brighton!

Doreen


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

MONTCALM, COUNTY, Stanton, Michigan, is selling shelter dogs to research facilities. PLEASE XPOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Do you REALLY want to make a difference?

Visit your Post Office and buy 9 post cards. Scroll down to SAMPLE LETTER below and copy onto EACH post card. Address to each of the nine commissioners listed below. That's it! If you want to get others to sign 9 post cards, buy 18 and fill everything out for them. Just ask them to sign their name and address.

This will protect future animals taken to this county's pound from torture in a research facility. Is that worth making a little bit of effort for and taking a few minutes of your time?
The very thought that a lost, surrendered
or abandoned companion animal
can end up on a researcher's table
in Montcalm County, Stanton, Michigan
~ turned over by a "shelter" ~
is horrifying beyond words. 

You can help stop this atrocity NOW!
Please read the e-mail below
for the background on this situation
and SAMPLE LETTER!
and then
(AND THIS IS IMPORTANT!)
Write and Call the commissioners! 
You can make a difference.
BE POLITE... BE POLITE... BE POLITE! 

IMPORTANT TO NOTE:
We have all gotten use to sending email. It is easier, that is for sure. But this is a serious issue. Think of a puppy sitting at the pound in a cage not knowing what is happening to him/her. Then, all of a sudden he is loaded into the back of a truck and hauled off like livestock to a research facility, where he/she will go through grueling (and unnecessary) pain. My God, the thought of this makes me feel physically ill. WE CAN STOP THIS INSANITY. YOU CAN STOP THIS INSANITY!

" I don't want to be used in an experiment
to find out if your perfume will make your eyes water.
PLEASE DON'T TAKE ME TO A RESEARCH LAB
to feel pain and then be killed
after sometimes more than one
experiment has been performed on me!
I have feelings!"

Please, just this once send an old fashioned postcard (pick 9 or more up from the post office so you can write all 9 commissioners) or write a good old-fashioned letter and copy it 9 times. Often times when email is sent for something like this the commissioners will simply hit DELETE. 

Make the mail clerks and everyone else in the County building see and feel the amount of protest. Call the commissioners at their homes, too, and keep their phone lines busy. I know from personal experience that letters and calls really gets attention. I was called into the mayor's office when he had received over 1,000 post cards (they were stacked up against his wall) from people who weren't happy that a guy here in Fremont was shooting cats and got away with it.

DO BOTH... CALL & WRITE!
Always be polite and respectful
but be persistent
and tell others to call and write as well.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THE COMMISSIONERS:
Send a letter to EACH Commissioner, not just one!
And Telephone EACH Commissioner at home!


Commissioner Marcia Walker (HER TERM WAS UP IN DECEMBER)
Marcia Walker has served as a commissioner for Montcalm County since January 1, 1997. Marcia serves as the Vice-Chairperson of the Economic Development & Physical Resources Committee. Marcia also serves on the following committees: Collective Bargaining, Health & Human Services, Parks & Recreation Commission, Mid-Michigan District Health Department Board, Montcalm Alliance, West Michigan Regional Planning Commission, Greenville LDFA & TIFA and the Commission on Aging Board of Directors.



PLEASE DON'T EMAIL!

SEND A POSTCARD OR LETTER IF YOU REALLY WANT TO STOP THESE DOGS FROM GOING TO THE RESEARCH FACILITY! AND TELEPHONE HER, TOO!




Commissioner Marcia Walker


Administrative Building
3rd Floor
211 W. Main St.
PO Box 368
Stanton, MI 48888


HOME PHONE - (616) 754-8236

[email protected] 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Commissioner Tom Lindeman


Tom Lindeman was appointed to the District 2 County Commissioners seat April 14, 2008 filling the vacated seat of Dan Petersen. Tom serves as the Vice-Chairman of the Health & Human Services Committee. Tom also serves on the following committee's: Economic Development & Physical Resources, Finance & Personnel, Ionia Montcalm District DHS Board liaison, Northern Michigan Counties Association, Montcalm Housing Commission, Montcalm Substance Abuse, RiverHaven Coordinating Advisory Board, COGG (Community of Greater Greenville), Greenville Transportation Study, and the WMRPC CEDSC.

PLEASE DON'T EMAIL!
SEND A POSTCARD OR LETTER IF YOU REALLY WANT TO STOP THESE DOGS FROM GOING TO THE RESEARCH FACILITY! AND TELEPHONE HER, TOO!





Commissioner Tom Lindeman

Administrative Building
3rd Floor
211 W. Main St.
PO Box 368
Stanton, MI 48888

HOME PHONE - (616) 754-4918
[email protected] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Commissioner Ron Retzloff
Ron Retzloff has served as a Montcalm County Commissioner since April 16, 1998. Ron acts as the Vice-Chairman of the Board of Commissioners and the Collective Bargaining Committee. He Chairs the Law Enforcement & Courts Committee, Pension Trust Fund, Central Dispatch Authority Board, Emergency Management Advisory Council, County Information System Oversight Committee, Central Area Michigan Works Executive Board and the CAMWC Board of Directors. Ron also serves on the Finance & Personnel Committee.






Commissioner Ron Retzloff


Administrative Building
3rd Floor
211 W. Main St.
PO Box 368
Stanton, MI 48888

HOME PHONE - (989) 235-6827

[email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Commissioner John Johansen
John Johansen has been a commissioner for Montcalm County since March 17, 2000. John serves as the Chairman of the Economic Development & Physical Resources Committee. John also serves on the following committees: Planning Commission, Law Enforcement & Courts, Health & Human Services, COA Board of Directors, Conservation District liaison, Mental Health Board, Ionia Montcalm District DHS Board liaison, West Michigan Regional Planning Commission, Montcalm Land Use Coalition liaison, Montcalm County Human Services Coalition Committee, and Montcalm Alliance as alternate liaison.









Commissioner John Johansen

Administrative Building
3rd Floor
211 W. Main St.
PO Box 368
Stanton, MI 48888


HOME PHONE - (616) 754-5375
[email protected]



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Commissioner Carl Paepke
Carl Paepke has served as a commissioner for Montcalm County since January 1, 1995. Carl serves as the Chairman of both the Solid Waste Management Planning Commisssion and Parks & Recreation Commission. Carl also serves on the following committees: Finance & Personnel Committee, Health & Human Services Committee, Law Enformcement & Courts Committee, Mid-Michigan District Health Board, MTA Representative, Address Ordinance Appeals Board, and Timberland RC&D.











Commissioner Carl Paepke


Administrative Building
3rd Floor
211 W. Main St.
PO Box 368
Stanton, MI 48888

HOME PHONE - (616) 636-5692

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Commissioner Ron Baker
Ron Baker has served as a commissioner for Montcalm County since January 14, 1998. Ron Baker serves as the Chairman of the Collective Bargaining Committee. Ron also serves as Vice-Chairman on the Finance & Personnel Committee and is a member of the following committees: Economic Development & Physical Resources Committee, and the Address Ordinance Appeals Board.























Commissioner Ron Baker


Administrative Building
3rd Floor
211 W. Main St.
PO Box 368
Stanton, MI 48888

HOME PHONE - (231) 937-5465
[email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Commissioner Pat Carr
Patrick Q. Carr has served as a Montcalm County Commissioner since January 1, 1993. Pat Carr serves as the Chairman of the Board of Commissioners. Pat Carr also serves on the following committees: Pension Trust, 911 Authority Board, CAMWC Board of Directors, Emergency Management Advisory Council, and Collective Bargaining.























Commissioner Pat Carr


Administrative Building
3rd Floor
211 W. Main St.
PO Box 368
Stanton, MI 48888

HOME PHONE - (989) 352-8129

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Commissioner Roger Caris
Roger Caris has served as a commissioner for Montcalm County since January 1, 1997. Roger Caris serves as the Chairman of the Finance & Personnel Committee. Roger also serves on the following committees: Collective Bargaining, 911 Authority Board, 911 Authority Finance Committee, and Law Enforcement & Courts.













Commissioner Roger Caris



Administrative Building
3rd Floor
211 W. Main St.
PO Box 368
Stanton, MI 48888

HOME PHONE - (989) 268-5875
[email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Commissioner John McCrackin 
John McCrackin has served as a commissioner for Montcalm County since January 1, 1991. John McCrackin serves as the Chairman for the Health & Human Services Committee. John also serves on the following committee's: Economic Development, Law Enforcement & Courts, Prison Liaison Committee, Montcalm Land Use Coalition, MSU Extension Advisory Council liaison, Montcalm County Human Services Coalition Committee, Mental Health Services Committee, and Medical Control Authority Liaison.

















Commissioner John McCrackin



Administrative Building
3rd Floor
211 W. Main St.
PO Box 368
Stanton, MI 48888

HOME PHONE - (989) 584-3713 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Detailed Information 
People throughout the country (and throughout the world) have learned of the plight of stray animals in Montcalm County, Stanton, Michigan. First abandoned by their people, only to then face the ultimate betrayal—being sold to an unethical Class B dealer for subsequent use as research animals—with the whole operation being funded by taxpayers despite their vehement protests.

Montcalm County is one of the few remaining counties in the country that still betrays the trust of its citizenry by turning animals from the “shelter” over to the atrocities of research. Not only is the practice barbaric, outdated and sharply criticized by ethicists, medical experts and animal lovers alike, but the lab that Montcalm chooses to deal with (R&R Research, Inc. of Howard City, Michigan) has come under fire for unethical operations and flagrant violations of law.

R & R has engaged in less than ethical practices including listing itself as an animal shelter in the yellow pages. The State of Michigan Attorney General’s Office ordered the ads removed. 

Quite obviously, R & R is no shelter.

Ionia County Animal Control ended its relationship with R & R after it was discovered that a dog that an Ionia Animal Control Officer claimed was shot to death, was actually at R & R Research. 

An undercover investigation by WOOD TV in the 1990's showed video of R & R owners gassing animals in a rusty 55 gallon drum.

In 2006, the USDA cited R & R for improperly transporting dogs. The poor creatures were chained to the side of a livestock trailer, which is illegal since the regulations demand that each animal is transported in an individual compartment.

In 2005, a USDA inspection found sick cats, quarantined without a treatment plan. In both cases, it's clear that R & R's actions led to the suffering of animals. 

Compassion and ethical considerations aside, Montcalm County is, in this time of financial crisis, enriching R & R, a private corporation, at the expense of its taxpayers. Montcalm County is giving dogs and cats to R & R and based on R & R’s own submission to the USDA, R & R resells the animals for an average of $311 each.

The only one who has benefited from the deal is R & R which resells animals at a huge profit. The animals don't win since they loose the chance at finding a new home. Montcalm County looses any income from adoptions and also the goodwill that a well run shelter generates. Instead, the relationship between the dealer and the shelter is a source of bad publicity for Montcalm County and its elected officials, with many groups even calling for a boycott of all Montcalm businesses until the shelter stops selling to research.

Please write to the commisioners and ask them to seriously consider NOT RENEWING the R & R contract (or even entering into one with another Class B dealer). Let them know that they should consider the concerns and welfare of all who reside in Montcalm county as well as consider taking a giant step into the 21st century by leaving pound seizure behind. Please encourage them to NOT renew the R & R contract. It is the ultimate betrayal.

OTHER IMPORTANT READS ABOUT THIS POUND!
http://www.care2.com/news/member/525884267/
http://www.cccmontcalm.org/
http://www.michanimalnews.com/Montcalm_Animal_Control.html 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



You can help stop this atrocity NOW!

We need your help! The commissioners are seriously considering renewing the county's contract with the Class B dealer. In order for us to be more effective, and hopefully put an end once and for all to this barbaric practice, the commissioners need to hear from as many individuals as possible! If you are against the county's contract with the Class B dealer, please use the letter below or put in your own words. When signing your letter, please include your complete address so they know where the letters are coming from. REMEMBER TO BE POLITE! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sample Letter
or what to say when you call
(DO BOTH PLEASE!) 

Dear Commissioner ___________________,



I am writing to you as a concerned citizen who is against using pets for research purposes. I am urging you to end Montcalm county's association with the Class B research dealer. It is unnecessary and it is wrong. We are better than this. Please do not renew this contract. The rest of the world is watching and we want this practice to stop. 



Sincerely,



Your Name

Address

City, State, Zip

Email (if you desire)







E-mail message checked by Spyware Doctor (6.0.0.386)
Database version: 5.11460
http://www.pctools.com/spyware-doctor-antivirus/


Sun Jan 4, 2009 10:48 am 


Show Message Option 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

View Source
Use Fixed Width Font
Unwrap Lines

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sue Westrick <[email protected]> 
houndie4 
Offline 
Send Email 











Attachment(not stored) 
dog 
Type: 
image/jpeg


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Graitiot County approved a 5 year contact with the R/R Dealer

Montcalm Co. Commissioners voted to appoint a "Blue Ribbon Committee" to study options. It will meet for six months, during which time, the contract with R&R will continue as is. This committee will have one commissioner, Dr. Carpenter, DVM., and other members to be appointed by the Commission. 

Even though it was standing room only and Clearly against pound seizure. They truly could care a less what their constituents wanted.. But we will give up or go away..


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Nuts Sherri this really stinks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Honest question, so hopefully I don't get slammed:

If research facilities can no longer obtain dogs, what impact will it have on the proper training of new veterinarians and developing new treatments and medical proceedures to help our dogs?

Not saying I do or do not agree with shelters selling to research. On the surface, I think its horrible and should be stopped. But at the same time, looking beyond that I have to ask is this research not necessary? Can it be conducted without using dogs? What will happen to those shelter dogs if not sold to research, will they just be PTS and tossed in the trash, benefiting no one? If the research is worthwhile and dogs are needed to do it, where else should/could the dogs come from?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

1. In Europe most of the research is done in vitro, NOT in vivo. Most of these tests are not necessary, and there are many papers that discuss this.

2. Most reputable research facilities who use animals get dogs bred specifically for research (usually beagles) because they they know the history of the dog and can better monitor the results of their tests (no unknowns to factor in). 

3. The ETHICS of using former family pets as research subjects has been explored in many places - it is unconscionable. There have been a couple of well publicised cases where families were just that much too late to stop a lab from getting their pet.

4. The idea of killing dogs at shelters is probably not a good one, but is a supposedly a "humane" solution. Years of being restricted to a research cage is humane, in your opinion??


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: dd1. In Europe most of the research is done in vitro, NOT in vivo. Most of these tests are not necessary, and there are many papers that discuss this.
> 
> 2. Most reputable research facilities who use animals get dogs bred specifically for research (usually beagles) because they they know the history of the dog and can better monitor the results of their tests (no unknowns to factor in).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Can you provide sources for this? This isn't something I've researched and I'd like to learn more.

Though this seems a bit unnecessary:


> Quote: Years of being restricted to a research cage is humane, in your opinion??


Since #1, I said I was asking an honest question (though I'm quite aware the "please don't slam" is always ignored) and #2 no where did I say or imply such a thing.

The only facts offered in the thread about the fate of research dogs was done by ellen:



> Quote: i took an advanced trauma class and there were foxhounds being used in the lab; all were older males; i asked about their origin and was told that they were old stud dogs who were no longer being bred; in other words, a breeder had sold off some of his older, no longer wanted/producing well studs
> 
> i will tell you that the lab techs and the trauma docs were right on top of things; the dogs were kept deeply sedated and were euthanized humanely after the procedures were done; they felt nothing in terms of the procedures; i'm sure they were scared as they were shipped and handled by strangers; but once they got to the lab, they were sedated and kept under the whole time


And frankly, no, that doesn't sound that bad. PTS and shoved in a plastic bag and thrown in the trash or essentially PTS (heavily sedated) then really PTS, and in the meantime providing potentially valuable training and information to help other dogs and people. Dog doesn't know, or feel, the difference between the two.

Which is more the norm, being "restricted to a research cage" and constantly experimented on, or something like ellen portrayed? I'm genuinely curious to know which is the more likely fate of a dog sold to research because I would say the first isn't humane, but the later isn't any less humane than being PTS in a shelter.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Next question is, what else to do with the dogs in the shelters? You apparently don't think killing them is a viable option, and I agree it sucks, but what else is there to do?

How much money from research is used to keep shelters open so the dogs at least have a chance of being reunited with their owners or adopted? How many shelters would be forced to close, or reduce space and staffing (resulting in more dogs being PTS sooner) without research dollars?

I'm not for or against research.. I don't know enough about it to make an informed opinion. But before making an opinion I think it prudent to gather the facts from all the different angles, rather than rely on emotion alone.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote: Which is more the norm, being "restricted to a research cage" and constantly experimented on, or something like ellen portrayed?


It is almost impossible to know the answer to this question, because most facilities are not open about what happens to the animals. A recent television show interviewed a university research facility - they were allowed to meet some dogs - who were, by the way, completely alert and occasionally exercised. The facility stated they placed about 20% of their research subjects in homes following the completion of research. They flatly refused to discuss anything at all about the other 80%.

Treatment of animals will vary wildly. Most universities have a code of ethics and an oversight committee. My understanding is that in private research facilities, things are much different.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

There are highly stringent guidelines for research involving vertebrate animals in public research facilities: medical schools, vet schools, hospitals. These institutions commonly have a Institutional Animal Care and Use Committee that oversees anything that is done to animals, including breeding mice to collect mouse tissue.

Regarding NIH sponsored research, the guidelines for research using dogs are intended to be humane. You can decide: http://grants.nih.gov/grants/olaw/TrainingVideos.htm#dog

The point I'm trying to make is that research to improve dog health is not happening by stealing pet dogs. dd is right though, private facilities that operate on their own funds may acti differently.

Mary Jane


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Less than two miles from my house is a research facility. They are very private and I believe, breed their own for research. Monkeys, which are very expensive(over 10 grand) are hard to come by-but they do have them, & they have rodents, dogs, and I don't know what else.
http://www.mpiresearch.com/
http://www.all-creatures.org/saen/mi/res-fr-mi-mpi.html
The next door neighbor to this place is a longtime friend of mine and her choc. lab howls during the night. I told her he hears those poor animals next door and is trying to comfort them! My son recently had a rep from the research place come into school and talk along with PETA the following day. He thought the PETA chick was "mental."
There is a breeding(beagles) for research place about 5 miles from that. I use to live by it and it was regularly protested by Animal rights people. There is no signage and if you didn't know what was going on there, it would be no big deal. I don't go by there much anymore, but when I do, I pray for the poor animals in there...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Too late to add, (my computer is really slow tonight) but the area I live is a Pharmaceutical incubator...started many generations ago by the Upjohn Co. and absorbed in the last ten years by Pfizer. The economy here was dependant on this for many years, but now finally has diversifed. This is the reason for the research breeders around here. This company though, does wonders for the reseach to HELP animals, Animals vaccines and health is a huge industry for them.







My dh works for Pfizer, never know day to day what is going on with the company and employment, just yesterday another huge buy.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Jane, I know when Pfizer closed here in Ann Arbor it was a big shock to everyone. All the business depended on Pfizer and their business. I do know U of M has purchased the property.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

You can pull information from a number of websites such as the Physicians for Responsible Medicene http://www.pcrm.org/resch/anexp/position.html The National Association of Animal Control Officers http://www.nacanet.org/polseizure.htm The Association of Veternairians for Animal Rights http://www.avar.org/publications_position.asp#p22 to add to your own thoughts and feelings. 

Most of the shelters that are providing animals to Class B Brokers don't give owners a good chance to find a missing pet. They don't even bother to try and promote adoption. They lack websites or post only two or three animals. Their hours of operation are minimal. The average working person couldn't even get there to look for a missing pet or an animal to adopt.

Here is a number of web site for reasearch

http://www.michstomp.org/
http://www.cccmontcalm.org/
http://www.michanimalnews.com/
http://www.poocini.com/report/archives/964

http://www.lcanimal.org/cmpgn/cmpgn_dog_theft.htm


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Quite obviously, R & R is no shelter.

Ionia County Animal Control ended its relationship with R & R after it was discovered that a dog that an Ionia Animal Control Officer claimed was shot to death, was actually at R & R Research. 

An undercover investigation by WOOD TV in the 1990's showed video of R & R owners gassing animals in a rusty 55 gallon drum.

In 2006, the USDA cited R & R for improperly transporting dogs. The poor creatures were chained to the side of a livestock trailer, which is illegal since the regulations demand that each animal is transported in an individual compartment.

In 2005, a USDA inspection found sick cats, quarantined without a treatment plan. In both cases, it's clear that R & R's actions led to the suffering of animals


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Sherri for your information. I will continue to support your efforts and others in trying to stop this inhumane practice.


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work for the company Pfizer is in the process of buying... and boy do I know what you mean!!


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Eaton County Animal Control Shelter Eaton County stopped selling to research in May 2008. We wanted a resolution by the commissioners, but did get an order from the sheriff to stop selling to research.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I just got this e-mail and thought i'd post it.




THE R&R CONTRACT AND POUND SEIZURE IN MONTCALM COUNTY-----FACT OR FICTION ??



Unfortunately what the commissioners have been saying (or have been lead to believe) have very little, if anything, to do with the actual facts.



COMMISSIONERS—I RESPECTFULLY REQUEST THAT YOU GOVERN INTELLIGENTLY WITH THE WELFARE OF YOUR CONSTITUENTS IN MIND---MAKE A DECISION ON THE R&R CONTRACT BASED ON THE FACTS, AS OPPOSED TO CATERING TO FOR-PROFIT PRIVATE SPECIAL INTERESTS OR RELYING ON BELIEFS AND HYPERBOLE WITHOUT ANY BASIS



WHAT THE COMMISSIONERS HAVE BEEN SAYING/LEAD TO BELIEVE
THE FACTS

FICTION: R&R only takes animals who would not otherwise be adopted as a “last resort”
FACT: Pounds and animal shelters were never designed to be supply houses for the vivisection trade. They were developed to be places where people could bring unwanted or stray animals in the hope of a new home being found. Failing that, the animals would be painlessly killed. The release of these animals for research is a breach of public trust and leads to a loss of public support. The National Animal Control Association (a well –respected national association of animal control officers and most definitely not an animal welfare group) opposes pound seizure as hindering the efforts of progressive animal shelters and interfering with their rights and powers.



FACT: The very animals who have the most trust in humans and are most easily handled are the most adoptable—and the ones most likely to be chosen for medical research because of their docility and socialization.



FACT: At one point, Mr. Woudenberg had a key to the pound facility and was hand-picking out the animals he wanted for research before they were made available to the public. This certainly does not sound like a “last resort” approach.

FICTION: The commissioners say that no money changes hands
FACT: R&R, by its own records, makes an average of $331 per animal it sells to research. Last year, R&R got, at no cost, over 150 animals from the Montcalm pound. R&R, a private corporation, made huge profits off the Montcalm taxpayers’ backs.

FICTION: By not using a pound animal in research who would otherwise be euthanized, you end up killing two animals ( a pound animal is euthanized and a purpose bred animal is used in the research) instead of one.
FACT: The National Institutes of Health has said on many occasions that the use of pound animals is inefficient and unreliable. Because of all the variables and unknowns, many more random source (pound) animals are needed to be used in any experiment or research to even hope to get a statistically valid sample than if purpose bred animals are used. So in fact the use of pound animals costs more. 

FICTION: The commissioners claim that pound seizure in Montcalm County, and R&R’s contract in particular, is benefiting mankind and enabling progress in medical research.
FACT: Very few of the animals that would be killed every year in pounds are used in significant or ground-breaking medical research. In fact, Mr. Woudenberg admitted that he did not and could not know how the animals were being used. Ending pound seizure (and the R&R contract) would not stop research, it simply would change the source of some of the animals for some projects.



FACT: Prominent health organizations, including the National Institutes of Health, the National Institute of Mental Health, the Council of Europe and the World Health Organization (two of the largest biomedical research institutions in the world) have stopped using shelter animals in their own in-house research several years ago because shelter animals were deemed unsuitable research subjects-too little being know about their origins, health conditions, or age. Further, it was also much more expensive to buy, treat and maintain animals obtained from shelters as opposed to purpose-bred animals. European researchers stopped using pound animals decades ago.



FACT: Several prominent medical journals, including the British Medical Journal and the Journal of the American College of Cardiology, have said that anecdotal evidence or unsupported claims are used as justification for pound seizure but there is no real evidence to support this view.



FACT: The success rate for animal studies, generally, is less than 5% according to The Scientist and former FDA commissioner Lester Crawford. The success rate is even more unreliable for animals taken from pounds and shelters because of the lack of controls. This kind of medical research has actually been viewed as endangering human health according to the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services.



FACT: Charles Mayo, the founder of the Mayo Clinic, has stated that he knows of no achievement or scientific discovery obtained that could not have been obtained without such “barbarism and cruelty. The whole thing is evil.”

FICTION: The commissioners say that cancer survivors have expressed support to them for continued pound seizure.
FACT: Prominent cancer researchers, including Irwin D.J. Bross, Ph.D., director of the Rosswell Park Memorial Institute, and Dr. Marvin Pollard, former American Cancer Society President, have blamed animal studies for the lack of better progress in finding treatments and cures for cancer.

FICTION: The commissioners claim that county residents have approached them in church supporting the R&R contract.
FACT: Despite multiple public records requests, no evidence has yet been provided of any letters, e-mails or other public support of the R&R contract or continuing pound seizure in Montcalm County



FACT: Just a cursory look at the local media blogs shows the overwhelming majority strongly and passionately favor rejection/non-renewal of the R&R contract



FACT: An American Medical Association (AMA) study shows that while almost 75% of the public accepts the use of animals in research for certain purposes and within certain parameters, only 25% condone using animals from pounds and shelters.

FICTION: Commissioners have made unsupported general statements regarding benefits to the community.
FACT: Studies undertaken by several municipalities in Canada (and note these are municipalities and not animal welfare organizations) show the measurable objective benefits to the community of discontinuing pound seizure.

FICTION: Commissioners have used "duty" as justification for continuing the contract with R&R. ie, A responsible politician’s first duty is to the voters who elected him or her. Incumbents are held accountable for listening to the voices of their constituents. This is the ultimate fiction in Montcalm County.
FACT: Despite an overwhelming vocal majority supporting the rejection of the R&R contract, the Commissioners extended the contract and appear to be favoring the private for profit interests of R&R over the interests of the public. This is the ultimate fact in Montcalm County.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

To go along with this discussion, we also have to be aware of "bunchers" (people who "collect" animals and sell them to labs). Bunchers generally target the "free to good home" ads and then turn around and sell them to a lab on average $10-$25 per dog. What a horrible way to make a buck.







I try my best to educate people looking to rehome their pets and suggest that they ask for an adoption fee/rehoming fee to dissuade bunchers from answering the ads.


----------

